# What are good physical exercises to strengthen arm muscles and fingers?



## Livly_Station

Hello! 

It's been some years since I last played the piano regularly, and now I'm back at studying again. However, I had tendinites in my forearms before (both arms), so I'm afraid of hurting myself again as I'm not in shape physically.

My technique is okay: I'm playing more relaxed, with a good posture, being very thoughtful of my movements in order to not force anything, and I stretch my arms before playing. However, I'm still a little bit paranoid...

Are there some good exercises off the keyboard, or a physical routine, to strenghten my muscles and fingers (from a pianistic perspective) to avoid overexerting my tendons? I'm thinking of wrists, both posterior and anterior muscles of the forearm, the hand, fingers...


----------



## Festus

If you perform a search with your favorite search engine I believe that you will find quite a few videos and articles which may help.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

They may, but be careful about which of those videos and articles you follow. Not all those putting them forward will be equally worthy of your trust. It would be as well to take advice in person if you can find (and afford) it locally.


----------



## Livly_Station

^Exactly. 

I've read some articles on the subject matter, but some just didn't say enough (although I'm doing some of the simple stretching that I've found), and others didn't give me a lot of confidence to try.

I've thought of going to a gym and explaining my needs to one of the personal trainers there, but I'm not sure the musculature of a pianist is their expertise...


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Ironically enough the gym I frequent has a dance studio attached and I sometimes sneak in there to play the battered Broadwood grand they use to accompany lessons! But no, I wouldn't have thought that would be a fruitful avenue to explore. 

My suggestion would be either a reputable piano teacher (I would think you could book a consultation lesson without further obligation) or, failing that, an occupational therapist, in either case chosen if poss.on the basis of personal recommendation.


----------



## Livly_Station

Animal the Drummer said:


> Ironically enough the gym I frequent has a dance studio attached and I sometimes sneak in there to play the battered Broadwood grand they use to accompany lessons!


Got some fans there?



> My suggestion would be either a reputable piano teacher (I would think you could book a consultation lesson without further obligation) or, failing that, an occupational therapist, in either case chosen if poss.on the basis of personal recommendation.


Well, I'll see if I can find someone like that to give me some tips.


----------



## Krummhorn

Correct posture will also help while playing the piano. 

Situate the bench so that it faces the keyboard squarely. Sit forward on the bench. 
The bench must face the piano squarely. Sit on the front half of the bench. 

Keep your shoulders down and align your neck with your back. 

Adjust the seat height (if possible) so that your arms are parallel to the floor, elbows slightly away from your torso, flexible wrists. 

Wrists high for piano ... low for organ. 


Kh


----------



## Animal the Drummer

lucashomem said:


> Got some fans there?
> 
> Well, I'll see if I can find someone like that to give me some tips.


It's said that, when we need to learn a lesson, the teacher will appear, so good luck in your search.

As far as your question goes: kinda - the assistant manager caught me one day and asked me to play her something. She's Polish so I thought I'd be OK with Chopin, but it turned out that she'd had enough of his music when she still lived at home! She liked Schubert's Impromptu in G flat though.


----------



## Livly_Station

Animal the Drummer said:


> It's said that, when we need to learn a lesson, the teacher will appear, so good luck in your search.
> 
> As far as your question goes: kinda - the assistant manager caught me one day and asked me to play her something. She's Polish so I thought I'd be OK with Chopin, but it turned out that she'd had enough of his music when she still lived at home! She liked Schubert's Impromptu in G flat though.


Thanks!

Haha, it's always tricky to choose the best piece to impress the audience. Chopin should almost always be failproof, but I guess we found his achilles heel: its ubiquity in Poland.


----------



## Festus

Saw this today and remembered this post - hope it helps:
*5 effective warm-up exercises to include in your piano practice*
https://www.pianistmagazine.com/blo...-exercises-to-include-in-your-piano-practice/


----------



## Livly_Station

Festus said:


> Saw this today and remembered this post - hope it helps:
> *5 effective warm-up exercises to include in your piano practice*
> https://www.pianistmagazine.com/blo...-exercises-to-include-in-your-piano-practice/


Thanks for your input.

I'll try it a little bit, but I find these fingers exercises a little bit forceful (and I already have good independence for the fingers). What I've been trying more is to perfect forearm rotation.


----------



## HenryPenfold

This is the sort of thread that brings out the worst in me!


----------



## Livly_Station

HenryPenfold said:


> This is the sort of thread that brings out the worst in me!


Bring it! I'm ready!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Livly_Station said:


> Bring it! I'm ready!


No!

:lol:

-------------------


----------



## Livly_Station

Goddamn it!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Livly_Station said:


> Goddamn it!


Please don't take the lord's name in vain - I'm a deeply religious believer and I take a fence ........ zzzzzz, meh :lol:


----------



## mikeh375

...oh struth, don't encourage him Livly_S....


----------

